# Feathers Coming In....



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Here are my 'maybe' Andalusians. The feathers are just coming in. Both birds have some white on them. They are lighter than I thought they would be, but there is a long way to go still. They both have cuts on their heads. Another very aggressive cock got into the nest box. I found them bleeding. They and their parents are inside now till they have more feathers to keep warm. They are too big for the parents to sit the nest. Then I'll move them back to the loft and remove the aggressive bird till they are out of the nest. I'll post more pics when these feathers open.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

And of course I forgot the picture. Here it is.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They're getting more cute all the time!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They are ADORABLE, Margaret!! 

Sure look forward to future pictures!!

May they thrive, live long and prosper!

Love and Hugs from

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBegone


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Can't wait to see them "fully clothed". 

They sure are cute!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Maybe The Jackpot*

*Well Margaret I think that you have at least one Andy.You may have hit the jackpot could be two Andy's,we will see in a day or two*GEORGE


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

They are sooo cute!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Terrific looking babies. I can't wait untill I start breeding this year. Two weeks to go.

Hugh


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just beautiful babies..c.hert


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The feathers on my andy's babies are coming in as well. Unfortunately, it looks like I've got a black baby and an indigo grizzle. If only the indigo would have went to the other one!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*UPDATE five days later*

Here are my guys. Since I've never seen an Andalusian squeaker before, I don't know what I'm looking at, but I'm pretty pleased with the color I'm seeing so far. One is definitely darker than the other. Could it be one Andy and one Indigo?

Margaret


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The darker one looks like an andy to me!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

All colors aside ( )....they are just soooooo CUTE!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches, Margaret!!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well if cute or adorable were colors, I'd say you have a double dose of both there! Darling babies, Margaret!

Terry


----------

